# stereo system or cai & exhaust



## Guest (Oct 20, 2002)

hey there people, can i get everyones opinion on this. i dont know if i should get a stereo system or a cai and exhaust system. 







pics of my sentra
http://members.cardomain.com/1q2w3e4r5t


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

i vote the cai and exhaust

totally your decision though


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

System. By the way, what suspension setup is that...cuz it dont look stock.?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

The latter.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2002)

i have the eibach pro kit springs but i had to cut two coils from the front to even the drop and thanks for your opinions


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Man, damn nice car! It all depends. What kind of CAI and Exhaust? What brand names are you using in the system? If you cuold PM me or supply those answers I could tell you which one I would do. But like I said, I'm really liking the car.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

You cut the springs???


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Damn thats a hard decision. Are you more into car audio or car performance? It your choice. If it was my choice I would go for audio.


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

cai n exhaust


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

CAI and EXHAUST the best sound ever hehehe


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

XtremE said:


> *CAI and EXHAUST the best sound ever hehehe *


So true. Listen to the engine music!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

1) andre: ya i had to cut the front springs to lwer it more cause it looked real nasty with the back lowered and front sitting high. i didnt want to cut them but i had no choice.

2)as for the rest of u , thanks for your opinions 




anyother opinions would be appriciated. and also for the people that are into sound systems. can u recomend me what is a good brand for component systems as well as for subs and amps.thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

Go with the CAI and exhaust. You will enjoy the performance better. Get the sound system later.

Q in Sac.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

If your car's like mine and you can't hear your music because of wind or engine noise at speeds of over 90 Kph, then go with the stereo. But I love the sound of my ancient and maxed out 4 banger, so I'd go with the CAI and exhaust.


----------

